# Another drum is born!



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

To the Michigan Drum Corp.
A buddy who is a big hockey fan liked my Red Wings drum and wanted his own and since the Wings are scoring their way to the Finals......





By imn88fan

Seasoning it as we speak with about 8 lbs of K, Hickory chunks and a 8 lb Pork butt, no since wasting all that smoke!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	












By imn88fan

Pron to follow....

Look guys, i finally got some of that green chit in my yard....


----------



## gooose53 (May 9, 2008)

Another nice looking piece of work!!  If I didn't like the cold, I'd move up there and I would let you build me one :)


----------



## pigcicles (May 9, 2008)

Yet another fine production from the Michigan Drum Corp. Good looking drum, even if it does have a funny looking picture on the side.

How many does this make Mr. Bubba? Better get a trademark symbol started - production is picking up.


----------



## fatback joe (May 9, 2008)

Very nice. When is mine going to be done?


----------



## cowgirl (May 9, 2008)

Another fine masterpiece Bubba...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think you've built at least 4 in the time it is taking me to put one together....I need to get a move on.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

Sorry hun, that's number 8......


----------



## invader q (May 9, 2008)

You have that down to an art!  Nice.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 9, 2008)

Looks good. How of these UDS's have you made?? 
Andy.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

I thought you might like this one......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See my sig line.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

Butts been on 4 about 8 hrs, stalled at 152*, drums been hummin at 238ish the hole time...





By imn88fan




By imn88fan


----------



## richtee (May 9, 2008)

Dammmm...I want it.... badly.


----------



## fireguy (May 9, 2008)

that is a sweet looking smoker, good job!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

Wow, bubba!!.....UR kickin' some serious ASH on those drums...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got my drum....waiting on my step drill bits from Harbor Freight.....I think I got it all figured out from the posts on here...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You should post a tutorial....."UDS building...101".....lol

GO WINGS!!  (sry Ken...I live closer to MI...heh)

L8r,
Eric


----------



## geob (May 9, 2008)

Looks great.  I agree with the funny logo.  What grill rack did you use to fit the ID of the UDS?

geob


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

Grill from a 22 1/2" Weber.....


----------



## t-bone tim (May 9, 2008)

Bubba .... you really need to build a GOOD ONE ... with a Montreal emblem on it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .... and well maybe some golf clubs on the other side 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 ... great looking drum .... got one to start doing myself ,thanks to your posts


----------



## waysideranch (May 10, 2008)

Nice drum, bubba.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 10, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure.......bone fell right out!





By imn88fan

Defatted and pulled with the juices added back in...





By imn88fan





By imn88fan


----------



## fatback joe (May 10, 2008)

Looks good.  I'm taking notes for when I hit the Michigan circuit.


----------



## jfulwider (May 10, 2008)

Wow that looks so awesome. How much does it cost to make one? Can you post a materials list or are you pattening that beast?
Johnnie


----------



## seboke (May 10, 2008)

What a sweet looking pile O pork!  Great job on the drum!


----------



## cowgirl (May 10, 2008)

Mmmm Bubba! Outstanding Qview!!


----------



## glued2it (May 10, 2008)

The drum and the butts look great!

Great job!


----------



## richtee (May 10, 2008)

Slogan:
"No bummer with a Drummer" ?


----------



## geek with fire (May 21, 2008)

I keep meaning to ask, how do you guys mount the intake pipes on your drums (sorry if you posted somewhere, but I couldn't find it)?  I'm thinking I'm gonna have to get on board and build me one.  Drums are pretty easy to pick up around here, so I guess with the components, it's gonna run about $40-50.  Will probably make that up in bags of lump after a few weeks.

Thanks for sharing Bubba!  I will warn you though, if I build one, you know I'm gonna put the temperature control system on it.....even if it doesn't need to do anything.  That way I can write the project off in taxes.....you know...the geekwithfire R&D boys have to be thorough!


----------



## moltenone (May 21, 2008)

Bubba, great lookin' drum,excellant lookin' Q.
question?? lower intake hole(s) i see only one on this unit,is that right?


mark


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2008)

Intakes are drilled out with a 1" holesaw and a 3/4" nipple threads right in!

I am already thinking about a stoker on a drum, could you imagine the possibilities?!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Nope, theres 3...


----------



## danbury (May 21, 2008)

When I built mine last week I didn't trust just threading the 3/4 nipple in.  I used, for lack of correct term, the retaining rings for conduit pipe, inside and outside.  See pic.

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m277/cpaulsb/Forums and Message Boards/IntakeValve.jpg


----------



## geek with fire (May 22, 2008)

Nice....and inexpensive.

I'll be a good boy and try it first with the ball valve.  But I'm thinking that since the drum does such a good job on it's own, it could probably be maintained with just a cheap PC fan in a box with a gravity flap (I tried just the fan on the CG, but I like the servo/fan combo better on the horizontal.....probably cause it leaks like a sieve).  When the fan is off, the flap is closed...no air....just like Rock does with his draft fans.  I'm trying to figure out how to make the control system work with a printer port on a computer so you guys can use the software without having to buy the semi-expensive hardware.

Anyhow, not trying to hijack your thread, but thanks for the information.


----------



## forcedsquint (May 30, 2008)

I second that. I'm going to build one myself and would love to see a "tutorial" and parts list (with type of material) all in one place if you would be willing to share.

For anyone in the Philadelphia area my buddy works for an Italian foods importer/distributer and he has 10 barrels of olive oil coming in from Italy in the next 30 days and I can have them (minus the olive oil of course). I'm keeping 2 for myself and 1 other for another friend to build a UDS. If you want to pick one up for free just let me know.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Now thats a great offer!!


----------



## danbury (May 31, 2008)

*bbq bubba*, I see you have a UDS with what appears to be a single intake that comes out and the '90s' up the side with a valve.  What size pipe is that and how do you like that as opposed to (2) 3/4" intakes?

I have the (2) 3/4" intakes at the bottom and it works well, but I am considering closing those and putting either inch and a half or 2 inch pipe up the side with a valve or adjustment of some sort.  Purely for aesthetic reasons I guess.

**maybe it wasn't you but I'll leave the question stand for anyone else that it applies to**


----------



## bbq bubba (May 31, 2008)

I HAD a unit like that, heat control was such a pain in the azz i ripped it off and went back to the lower valves! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have seen a couple guys have success with a large intake (1-1/2 or 2") but old reliable is still the best i think!


----------



## kookie (May 31, 2008)

Great looking smoker...................


----------



## danbury (May 31, 2008)

Thanks bbq-bubba, maybe I'll just stick with the tried and true way as well.


----------

